
Ask HN: What's the best way to find and collaborate in open source projects? - bartcobain
I have always wanted to collaborate on an open source project but I haven&#x27;t found an interesting project while searching in github. Is there another way to find open source projects to collaborate other than searching for it inside the source control sites like gitlab or github?
======
hos234
[https://summerofcode.withgoogle.com/organizations/](https://summerofcode.withgoogle.com/organizations/)

Use the list to get a sense of whats out there. Then track a couple devs doing
things you like. Fix/file simple bugs, improve their docs, scripts etc on
their repos. That usually opens doors. Preferably target people who
communicate well, respond fast, and are constantly improving things.
Disciplined people usually are the best to work with.

~~~
bartcobain
This is the kind of site that what is was looking for. Thank you.

------
sgillen
Yeah I agree with non-entity. I recommend maybe finding some projects you're
interested in USING, creating a new project, and then hopefully contribute any
bugfixes you can manage to find. I find just opening up a good bug report is a
good place to start and feel out the developer community and culture around a
project.

------
non-entity
Personally, I was never able to just pick something and contribute to it. The
few times I have contributed to an OSS project have been when I've been
working on something and uncover a problem that I think I can fix.

------
Jefro118
I made a site for this:
[https://sourcesort.com/contribute](https://sourcesort.com/contribute)

Beyond things like language and topic, you can also filter for things like how
long maintainers take to respond to pull requests or how likely your PRs are
to be accepted.

